# Seamus - Old English Sheepdog Cross



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Seamus
Breed: Old English Sheepdog Cross
Sex: Male
Age: 13 Months

 

History & Recommendations:

More suitable for: Adult couples, single adults or families with children over the age of 13

Likes: Lots of exercise, playing fetch & football and lots of fuss and attention

Would benefit from: 
Basic training
Lots of fuss and attention
Lots of exercise
An active owner
Regular grooming

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Seamus has now been reserved pending his introduction and homecheck :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Seamus has now found a forever home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

